# commissioning



## Marisa Alamán

Necesito vuestra ayuda.

¿Qué significa "commissioning", dentro de las frases?:

- Delivery time, commissioning time in calendar weeks.
- Installation and commissioning cost.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## LauraPV

Pues sin dar más contexto supongo que se referirá al tiempo de pago/abono de comisiones, que se contará en días naturales.

Yen la segunda se referirá al coste por comisiones.

Pero insisto en que sería mucho mejor que nos contaras a qué se refiere.


----------



## Nacho2006

Creo que se puede referir a una instalación u obra, en este caso me parece que significa el acto de la puesta en marcha y entrega al usuario de la obra o instalación.


----------



## Rai-d-o

¿Entonces cómo sería la traducción de la siguiente frase?:

*He has discovered some problems on commissioning.*


----------



## gs3

Puesta en marcha, puesta en servicio.


----------



## Nacho2006

Yo entiendo que sería que "él ha descubierto algunos problemas durante la puesta en marcha" aunque en función del contexto también puede ser haya encontrado dificultades para "poner en marcha" o para entregar la obra al cliente (por que el cliente no acepte como terminada la obra por algún motivo) y no acepte "recepcionar" la obra.
Esto son matices que se pueden saber al leer el texto completo.
Un saludo

Nacho


----------



## Jorgeap

Hola a todos.
Efectivamente "comissioning" se usa en instalaciones como "inspección de puesta en marcha". 
Es la revisión que se le hace a algún equipo o instalación antes de arrancarlo o encenderlo. Saludos.


----------



## Danielo

¿Cuál sería, por favor, la traducción de "specialist commissioning strategies"?
Contexto: Acommodation of unaccompanied asylumseeking children.
Sample phrase: Given that numbers of new applications are falling, there is a tendency for specialist commssioning strategies to become less frequent... Gracias.


----------



## GREYN

¡¡Hola a todos!! Pasaba por aquí y me topé con este enlace. Estoy traduciendo acá en Chile unos textos de la obra civil de una construcción en una empresa X.

Me topé con esta palabra así que les cuento a los que tengan con la palabra *commissioning*, que cuando está relacionada con la realización de una obra de construcción, los ingenieros la usan simplemente como comisionamiento. 

Por supuesto que no es una traducción muy rebuscada, pero si se le traduce de otra forma no sería el término técnico. Quizás se pueda traducir con un pie de página, una nota del traductor, pero deben tener en cuenta al "público" que recibirá la traducción. En mi caso en particular, es como les digo. Quizás alguna vez sirva esta explicación de algo. ¡¡¡Abrazos para todos!!!


----------



## mansawoman

Justamente como dice Greyn se traduce como comisionamiento, porque yo esto realizando mi práctica en una empresa de ingeniería y ese es el término que usan para commissioning.

Saludos.


----------



## gs3

Quizá en Chile pero en España desde luego no. La Real Academia no acepta esa acepción.Parece que en América sencillamente españolizan la palabra inglesa con lo cual acabarán hablando algo que será más inglés que español.


----------



## Coda

Hola:

*C*omo podéis ver en la Wikipedia es un término que se usa regularmente en el ámbito de la construcción, pero que ha trascendido a otras áreas en donde se trabaja en base a proyectos. Así pues, se producen servicios de _commissioning_ de proyectos para asegurar que aquello que se va a acometer es viable y que todo queda bien documentado. 

En España se habla de "_comisionado_", si bien dudo mucho que sea un término fácilmente digerible para alguien que no esté familiarizado con este tipo de servicios.

Un saludo,
Coda


----------



## conitaps

Las traducciones de ciertos términos, por lo menos aquí en Chile, varían dependiendo de los gustos de cada empresa. 
Yo soy traductora en una empresa de ingeniería en Chile y acá se utiliza puesta en marcha y también, para dar otro ejemplo, se usa tranque en vez de presa..., son preferencias internas, pero los significados al final son los mismos.


----------



## AreMe

Un poco tarde pero espero ayude a alguién.

Yo trabajo en México, en el sector minero, y decimos "puesta en marcha" o "arranque" puede ser de la planta (de procesos) o del proyecto en sí.

Saludos


----------



## Eye in the Sky

'Ubicación en sitio y comisionamiento de los equipos' dice mi documento de oferta de servicios técnicos en la industria petrolera (Ecuador).


----------

